# 11dpo and No Symptoms!!!



## lovecats

Hi!I am currently on 11dpo and feel no symptoms,every other month I had practically every symptom in the book and now nothing!I know already this isn't my month..:cry:.I am due for af on the 19th and just know it will arrive on time..It turns out it's my sons b'day so hopefully it will take my mind of the disappointment when it comes.I am already planning for next cycle and am hoping that there will still be a chance of me having an april baby but we will just have to see!


----------



## SBinRI

Some women have no symptoms at all for the first few weeks. Every woman and every pregnancy is diff. I had NO idea with my first and didn't even realize I was a week late because I felt so normal and good! Didn't realize til someone pointed out that I was eating more than normal. Even after my BFP I was basically symptom free til 12ish weeks!! Good luck!


----------



## chasingbfp

Oh my goodness, same here! I always have the typical symptoms during my tww but not this month. My period is due the 20th or 21st of this month. I do not have symptoms either or atleast nothing I am taking clear note of. I would love to be updated when you finally test. I will let you know my results as well! Seems like we are in the same boat. 

Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## lovecats

Hi!..I just want to say thankyou for your input.I have really struggled to get through this 2ww as i know it was unsuccessful already and just feel like I am waiting for nothing..How awful!!!!I have spent everyday waiting to feel something,anything to give me hope.:cry:.At the moment I am just trying to focus on next month and get myself prepared for that.Thankyou for your kind words SBinRI and Chasingbfp...I hope you both have some luck this cycle!


----------



## chasingbfp

Hello, I just tested at 10dpo and these are my results. What do you think? I'm in denial, so help me! :)

https://i50.tinypic.com/2rwkx0o.jpg


----------



## lovecats

That's really strange....Just posted on your other thread!I can't believe you got your BFP....Did you have any later symptoms???I still have nothing.Congratulations!:happydance:I really don't think i'm going to be as lucky!Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

Hi lovecats and other symptomless ladies :) 

I will join your club! I am currently on CD 24 of a 27 / 28 day cycle and have noooo symtpoms :shrug: I feel just like I would before my AF, which I expect either Fri or Saturday! 

chasingbfp oh my gosh :happydance: that seriously looks like a BFP!!!! congrats what awesome news!!!! How long are your cycles? my AF due 20th or 21st too but i am not testing until Saturday morn!!! 

baby dust to us al xxx :hugs:


----------



## lovecats

Welcome wtt4mybabymac!I am currently 14dpo and no symptoms at all.Just waiting for AF to arrive now.I am due AF on thursday and have opted to not test this month as just know AF will show her face.I don't feel preggo in the slightest!Goodluck!


----------



## clparson

I feel the same way. My hubby and I had a oops moment the day I was due to ovulate. I am 11 dpo today. I took a test yesterday evening and got a bfn. I have been driving myself crazy these past 10 days. I thought I was having symptoms, then they went away. Part of me wants to believe I am having symptoms, but the voice in my head is saying, "Whatevs. You are full of it. Just wait until the witch comes." I try to remain hopeful, but as we all know, that can be very difficult. A lot of women say, "Put it in God's hands." So, I tried to do that yesterday. I told God, "I will put it in your hands, kind of, a little, maybe." LOL. It is hard giving up control. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Joanne1311

Hi girls this thread as I have had no symptoms but I am 33 days dpo I was due 5 days Ago, The only thing I can say I have is cramps and my boobs hurt a little at the side, usually when I am due they tend to hurt more. I am to scared to test I am not a fan on testing cause I hate the disappointment:nope: with my last pregnancies I always have symptoms like very tender boobs and a funny metallic taste in my mouth as soon as I miss my period they usually end in a loss apart from son so I am a little anxious.
:dust::dust:


----------



## Cyna99

13 dpo............no symptoms


----------



## Honeybee0928

Hi Ladies. Just wanted to tell you of my experience as it may help some of you. We have been TTC #2 Since January. In March/April I got a BFP a day after AF was due. I kind of expected it as during the TWW I had extremely tender boobs and kept waking at night really thirsty and I had a breakout of spots on my forehead. Unfortunately that pregnancy wasn't meant to be and ended in an EM the next day. After that we had a month off of "trying" and really made the effort last cycle if you catch my drift. Then during my TWW this month I had zero symptoms, in the run up to AF being due I had the typical signs of stomach and back cramps and I was really upset as I was just waiting for AF to show. Since the EM we had decided to wait at least a week after AF due to test to avoid disappointment but it didn't arrive after all the cramps almost 2 days later, I couldn't wait a whole week! So I took a test on Friday the 13th (3 days late) and got a BFP. I am finding it really difficult to be excited as it's still early days. Praying for everything to be ok and sending Baby Dust to you all. I guess I'm just saying, symptoms or no symptoms, you are not out till the witch says so. Hope this helps. xx


----------



## lovecats

Hi Honeybee!First of all I want to say Sorry for your loss,I can't imagine what that must be like.Congratulations on your recent BFP...I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead.I am due AF tomorrow and had some cramping last night and had prepared myself for AF today but no show.I am due tomorrow but thought it may arrive early as it sometimes comes a day early.Your story is sad but it also brings me hope.Thankyou for your input!


----------



## Honeybee0928

I'm really glad I have given you some hope. It's such a difficult time full of worry. I don't think we ever stop worrying! Good Luck with your test. Fingers crossed for you! Like I said, I was absolutely convinced that this wasn't our month, I even had a glass of wine to drown my sorrows as I was so convinced AF was coming.


----------



## lovecats

Thankyou Honeybee....I really appreciate it!Do you think I should wait to test,atleast a couple of days?


----------



## onemorebabe

chasingbfp said:


> Hello, I just tested at 10dpo and these are my results. What do you think? I'm in denial, so help me! :)
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2rwkx0o.jpg

Looks like a BFP to me!! Congrats!!


----------



## Joanne1311

You have given me lots of hope:winkwink: thank you and if this is a :bfp::bfp: it will be due the same day as my son was due he arrived 2 weeks late though, I really hope this is it, and congratulations on your BFP ! And sending lots of :dust: to you other ladies x


----------



## Honeybee0928

lovecats...If you can wait then I would really recommend trying to wait at least 2 days after AF is due......it adds to the excitement of it all. Some women get an early positive but I'd rather wait to make sure I don't get a false negative, I just hate that disappointment of the 1 line! :dust:


----------



## lovecats

Hi Honeybee!Still no sign of AF yet but i'm sure she will show her face at some stage today.Just want it to be over now!Thankyou for all your help,I hope you are well and enjoying your little bean!!!!:haha:


----------



## Honeybee0928

Morning Lovecats......keep the faith, trust me I felt exactly like you did, I was absolutely convinced so was just waiting and was thinking oh well, we'll try harder next month. But then after 3 days no show but still with real period cramps, took a test and hey presto. I really hope this is it for you. Excited! I'm all good thank you, just taking everything one day at a time and trying to stay positive.


----------



## lovecats

I was just wondering....did you not notice any changes in you bbs?I thought that once the hcg,progesterone and estrogen kicked in it would automatically make them sore????


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

congrats Honeybee0928 what exciting news! Praying for a H&H 9 months to you!!! 

lovecats how are you feeling?! AF is due today right?!? crossing fingers and toes that this is the month for you!!! 

I also still have no symptoms other than my regular AF symptoms :dohh: thanks Honeybee you have given me some hope with your no symptom story!! 

I am testing Saturday if AF doesnt arrive otherwise if the witch decides to rear her ugly face I will be getting horribly drunk on my grey goose vodka i have saved for the occasion ha ha ha 

big loves ladies xxx


----------



## Honeybee0928

To be honest they are definitely not as tender as they were with my First pregnancy, I didn't realise at the time, only looking back that I couldn't lie on my front in the very (3-4weeks) early stages. This time they are only tender at the sides when I press them and my nipples are a bit more sensitive. They are noticeably fuller but not majorly sore like I expected. This is what I mean I had no telling signs what so ever. My boobs usually get a little tender when I am due on so I just put it down to that.


----------



## lovecats

Hi wtt4mybabymac!I'm ok...just in limbo at the moment.Af hasn't arrived yet although it is only early.I just hope she isn't delayed and comes on time!Thanks for the info Honeybee,the difference between me and you is that i have no tenderness at all.I am feeling frustrated already...not good!!:nope:


----------



## lovecats

How are you feeling wtt4mybabymac?Goodluck for saturday!!!


----------



## Joanne1311

I had no tenderness but they are just starting to get fuller now but not sore much just only when I touch at the side, but I'm always prodding them. X


----------



## lovecats

Where are you in the 2ww Joanne1311?


----------



## Joanne1311

I am 34dpo, most of the time my cycle is 27-28 days but a few months ago I had a 31 cycle, I'm just to scared to test cause of lack of symptoms a previous mc. :nope::nope:


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck ladies, i'm reading this thread since i'm at 11dpo. i had some nipple tendernes a few days after O but nothing else. i was v hopeful but i'm now deflating the bubble of hope. i'm in a seriously bad mood and the only thing i notice is that my breasts are fuller, but nothing else. it could be due to AF since i think i'm suffering of PMS. I hate all the symptoms related to AF, all of them!! huh!!!


----------



## BabygirlKline

^i know exactly how you feel my bubble of hope is deflating more and more as AF is dues wednesday or thursday 

Lovecats...Did you test? Hoping we all get a BFP soon!!!!!! 
*babydust*


----------



## Hope4news

Hi, I'm new to this and haven't commented before but read these threads all the time. I just wondered if anyone has any news?? I'm now 5 days late and hoping, I daren't do a test yet through fear of disappointment. I have no symptoms at all apart fromthe odd cramps which feels like af coming but no show yet. Cycles all over the place sometimes 27 days and sometimes 35 days so not sure what's happening. Be great to share in your good news though so keeping everything crossed! Baby dust to all xx


----------



## ilovepiano

for me AF is due on Saturday. it's a long wait, and i think i'll test tomorrow morning as i'm sick of waiting. i want to know, and i'll be 12 dpo tomorrow. if it's a BFN tough luck as usual but at least i'll quit hoping.

Good luck hope4news, keep us posted anyway it goes please! FX for you.


----------



## lovecats

Hi!Just to let you all know af came yesterday so will be cd3 tomorrow!I'm ok about it as i pretty much knew it wasn't going to be my month anyway...even half way through the 2ww I was preparing for next month.I hope you all have more luck...babydust to you all!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi all, i gave in and tested this morn (at 12dpo) and it's BFN. i thought so :(


----------



## Hope4news

Hi
Sorry to hear that lovecats, fingers crossed for next month. 
Ilovepiano- could it still be too early to tell yet? I remember with my boy I didn't test bfp until 6 weeks. Keeping everything crossed.
I'm still waiting for af, trying not to get excited in case cycle all over the place again.

Love to all xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hope4news said:


> Hi
> Ilovepiano- could it still be too early to tell yet? I remember with my boy I didn't test bfp until 6 weeks. Keeping everything crossed.

I wish it was still early but all the symptoms i'm having are PMS symptoms, commencing with the odd mood and bigger bb's.


----------



## hersheechai1

we are so beyond frustrated this is our 4th time ttcing... we arecurrently 11 dpo today... took a first respond and i swear i saw a veryyy faint line.. but now it looks neg.. evap line? we have no symptoms which could be good ..but af is in two days..i think we might be out this month :cry:..i dont' know at this point.. anyone out there with similar case?..


----------



## Nearly_There

very preggers to me :thumbup::bfn:


----------

